# L-GLUTAMINE... powder.



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

L-Glutamine powder one teaspoon for 30 days.

Lowering Glutamate is a therapy in Alzheimers, Dementia...
I was put on this powder because I'm off my bleepin face.

Check my posts from when I first joined the board, and then see my posts from I think four days ago? now...

My neurological function is crap. My heads' busted.

Please see the cognitive clarity, perception of identity, and mood balance in my recent posts, if you can be bothered. I'm still off my head, but the cognitive function is much better, my feelings of being EXPOSED from my blank head and world viewed through my eyes is getting softer and less overwhelming...
It cost $30 for 150g from a health food shop... But they have it a chemists.

My head is busted...

It's interesting to reference Glutamate on the internet too, the chemical is very interesting...
It seems as potent to changing behaviour as Dopamine.

I was supposed to wait for 30 days, but got a RUSH to my head from the first teaspoonfull...
My head gets rushed everytime I take it. Every morning now (4 days worth of mornings...) I go for the stuff like an addict... I love the stabilising feeling it gives me after the rush... I think I might be high though... dunno. Cant tell nuthin'.
GHOST


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2004)

well i take it but i take it for muscle building ... never knew hmmmm


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2004)

Johnny_Utah said:


> well i take it but i take it for muscle building ... never knew hmmmm


  I'm a.n i.diot. It was in another t.hread.. a.ll a.bo.ut .it.


----------

